# *HELP!* Making some kinda wall...



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey everyone.

Right. Im pretty sure my leo's have convinced themselves they are aboreal. And it's eating away at me because i really want me make more use of the space in my viv seems I have 45 cm height to play with and im only using about 15 tops at a guess. 

I would make one of the fake rock things but i dont know where i'd get all the polystyrene and grout etc...plus ive never done it and i dont know if it would look right if it was for example in one corner while there rest if tile and rock.. So i was thinking of maybe trying to hinge thing slate panels or wide logs to the sides? But seems my viv is glass i dont know how i could hinge it in a way that i would be able to dismantle it and keep the viv in tact. Does anyone have any ideas? Or do you think the fake rock thing would look ok..?

Help me please! :flrt: Cheers lol : victory:


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the poystyrene fake rock thing, when i do them i use the poystyrene boxes that fish come packed in (you get them from aquarium shops) and B&Q own brand grey floor tile adhesive! It is designed for wooden floors which means that it is slightly flexibly so does not crack with the movement you get from changes in temp in the viv!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Get poly from mr polystyrene on ebay. Grout from homebase/wickes/bnq etc.

It's great fun, just make sure you plan what you're making beforehand!


----------



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool thanks for the info on where to get the stuff guys. I think i might give it a try... Still; anyone else got some ideas for walls and stuff? could do with a couple of good ideas incase it dont work out!

Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

here is mine maybe give u a few ideas what u can do with your polystiene



















and withought the frame



















Tony


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

FireDragon said:


> here is mine maybe give u a few ideas what u can do with your polystiene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...

THATS AMAZING!!!! How long did tht take you?? The beardies sure look happy inside of it :mf_dribble:


----------



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow that looks fantastic! Do you just buy a load of sheets then sculpt pieces out of it with a knife and stick them together? 

Cheers


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> Ok...
> 
> THATS AMAZING!!!! How long did tht take you?? The beardies sure look happy inside of it :mf_dribble:


 its not quite finished beardies only allowed in as i wanted them in pics for POTM comp... it took over 4 months from start to finish. here is the thread on how to do it. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/247228-my-8ft-x-4ft-x-6.html it wasnt cheap i just got my megaray to install and glass to fit, would have been done but megaray was broken when i collected it from the shop.

This is my first attempt at rock wall and if i can do it anyone can. u just need to research and have an idea in mind of what u are trying to achieve. I wanted to put in a ventilation system rather than stating the lights so that took sopme time


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Rodders said:


> Wow that looks fantastic! Do you just buy a load of sheets then sculpt pieces out of it with a knife and stick them together?
> 
> Cheers


 i bought stuff called space board and each rock was carved individually and then glued with no nails there a complete thread on how i did it here if ur interested
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/247228-my-8ft-x-4ft-x-6.html


----------



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

Perfect. Thanks a lot mate :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Rodders said:


> Perfect. Thanks a lot mate :2thumb:


 your welcome anytime, if u got any questions after reading the how to thread then just ask away


----------



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats a great thread mate, has helped me shed a lot of light on what I want to do. I noticed you said you can use acrylic paint, as mines guna small would that be ok to just brush it with acrylics? will that be safe?

I'm going to draw a plan up now and post it as a reply on this thread if you dont mind giving me a bit of advice to make sure on im the right tracks?

Cheers


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah any waterbased paint is fine just seal it with yaht varnish and leave to dry for a week until all fumes are gone. sure il give u all the advice i can

Tony


----------



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

Right. The dawing didnt really work out..Well it did in my mind but it wont make much sense lol. So I took a quick 2 pics on my phone of my viv and ill explain what im going to change.



















Thats the viv. what im going to do is replace all the rock decor with the fake wall. Im hoping to make it so it runs right across the back like a platform they can move around on, and to creat an overhang on the back wall to put some hide in. its going to come around the left hand side and slope down for good access and to create another hide spot which im going to cover with moss. then on the irght hand side it will kinda replicate the shape of that rock setup and also i will make a rock formation going upwards to give them some more climbing fun. Hope this makes sense lol...It does to me anyway i think it'll work well. 

What do you think?

Cheers


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Fire Dragon,

"Very nice little viv" i thought until i realised they were fully grown beardies!!! That thing's bigger than my flat!! Nice one! :notworthy:


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

Rodders, I had the same thing with my leos. They told me in the shop they don't like to climb much. Well you try telling them that! Made this for them. It slopes down so they climb up it and it has little ledges etc for them to sit on. There's also a big ledge in front of the vent where they like to sit sometimes to cool off. Sorry the pics a bit poor, it looks alot better in real life (Honestly!) :2thumb:


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

And before anyone asks, this was taken before my leos went in. I put them in, one licked the sand straght away so they were straight back out and the sand has been replaced by large(ish) stones with little stones in the gaps. Looks natural and no nasty impaction! :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

stern69 said:


> Fire Dragon,
> 
> "Very nice little viv" i thought until i realised they were fully grown beardies!!! That thing's bigger than my flat!! Nice one! :notworthy:


2 of the dragons are adult the other 2 got a little mjor growing to do they about 16" but it is huge



Rodders said:


> Right. The dawing didnt really work out..Well it did in my mind but it wont make much sense lol. So I took a quick 2 pics on my phone of my viv and ill explain what im going to change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds great to me fella keep me posted in how it goes.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats awesome Stern  And thanks FireDragon. When I get all the stuff I'll make a new thread and keep it updated :2thumb:

Cheers


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Tagged for future reference.:2thumb:


----------



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey guys, just to let you know I have started making the set-up. My dad found a big bit about 2 inches thick! I've used this to make a new backgroudn to replace the one thats in there at the mo. Im just waiting on some more poly to be delivered so i can make the rest. I'll get pics posted of my new background tomorrow after college. 

Just thought i'd keep you posted, pics coming tomorrow and will keep you updated when the new poly comes :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Rodders said:


> Hey guys, just to let you know I have started making the set-up. My dad found a big bit about 2 inches thick! I've used this to make a new backgroudn to replace the one thats in there at the mo. Im just waiting on some more poly to be delivered so i can make the rest. I'll get pics posted of my new background tomorrow after college.
> 
> Just thought i'd keep you posted, pics coming tomorrow and will keep you updated when the new poly comes :2thumb:


 thats great news always good when people get inspired to have a go themselves cant wait to see the pics.

well done mate


----------



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

*Update #1 pics included*

Hey everyone, so I took some pics of the background at last. Still waiting on morep oly for the ledges to make the 2nd level but this is the background:




















All the little dug out creavises and the big one in the middle are just to give it a bit of form and to help the geckos climb, also im going to be attaching fake plants in those some how to make it look a bit better. 

What do you think?


P.S - Also got some shots of the geckos in this viv, heres hte link if oyu wana check em out:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-pictures/265493-blazing-blizzard-bell-albino-pic.html


Cheers


----------

